
A Wealth Tax Could Deliver a Happiness Dividend - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-27/a-wealth-tax-could-deliver-a-happiness-dividend
======
planetzero
A wealth tax is very short-sighted. Sure, it might work for a little while.
But eventually, the rich won't live here anymore and all of their free cash
will go with them.

We will then be forced to start taxing the middle class and lower to fund all
of these social programs...or the system will just collapse.

